# Turiscampo, Lagos



## BBJ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi 
We are off to Portugal following a route plotted by members (thanks).
Having looked at many campsites, have decided on Turiscampo, Lagos for about one month to start with. Views and comments on this site please.

Thanks
BBJ


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't tell everybody about this site as it is very nice. Restaurant, new smart shower block with generously sized cubicles, small shop all on site.
Pitches level but lower ones separated by trees and shrubs, some pitches are problematic for satellite users. Site itself sloping and upper pitches more exposed. Bus from outside to Lagos or Sagres, or 10min walk to other bus for Burgau or Lagos via Pria de Luz. WiFi also available or internet cafe.
I will be there in February, and looking forward to it very much.


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi
When are you planning to be there
We are hoping to be there on about the 8th Dec for a min of 6 weeks. 
Stayed at Turiscampo 2 years ago IMHO its one of the best sites on the Algarve ( but keep it to your self)
Mark n Joan


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We too are going to Turiscampo in January - booked initially for a month stay from about 20th, so maybe see some of you there.

Be interested to hear the route you have chosen BBJ if you don't mind, either PM or post.

The site had a stand at the NEC and seemed very friendly both there, and on the phone later.

Made a severe mistake sending the deposit by SWIFT transaction though, as Nationwide charged me £20 for the privilege! Won't do that again.

Roll on January, and I don't usually say that

Paul


----------



## jay7 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Camp site*

Hi Just wondered how you got/getting on. We would love to go down to portugal but we have never been outside the uk. Do you mind me asking what route you took etc

thanks


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Portugal*

Just come back from Portugal and stayed the first week in Lagos at Trindade Parque de Campismo at the side of the football ground. 9€ night including all facilities. A good site for getting anywhere along the Algarve and was quiet, easy walk into Lagos, shop, restaurant and bar on site. Will go back there in the future and stay for longer. There are also special rates for longer stays. The 9€ offer is on until 30th April 2010.

We came back from Portugal via Seville, Salamanca, Burgos, Irun into France at Hendaye and then home. This is a brilliant run and is dual carriageway most of the way. The diesel is also cheaper in Spain than Portugal.

This was the first time we have been to Portugal in the motorhome and it exceeded all our expectations and as a result we are planning our next winter trip and will be a bit more organised next time.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

We are currently at Turiscampo, and are here for the next month or so.

All I can say is that I thoroughly recommend it. This is our first trip to Portugal and we both think it is great.

Firstly the weather means that I am in shorts and shirtsleeves a lot of the time-today for instance has been lots of blue sky with some clouds, so a lot of sitting in the sun reading. It does rain at times (they have apparently had a lot more this year), but overall great by comparison with the UK.

We really like Praia da Luz, just down the road, and Lagos is good too.

Not cheap though, except for the wine, with petrol/diesel being about 1.34 euros per litre in Portugal.

We took 6 days to get down here, our route being Le Havre, Nantes, Bordeaux, Hara, Salamanca, Evora, and here. Will probably vary it on the return leg.

Go for it-you won't regret it.

HTH

Paul


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cheap fuel*

Last time I was in Portugal fuel was quite a bit cheaper than Spain, what has happened there?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Cheap fuel*



boringfrog said:


> Last time I was in Portugal fuel was quite a bit cheaper than Spain, what has happened there?


Erm, it went up?

:lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

As long as the wine is still cheap thats all that matters :lol: 

We are heading that way for a month in september as our daughter is getting married in a vineyard nearby, so any recommendations are greatly appreciated


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

BBJ said:


> Hi
> We are off to Portugal following a route plotted by members (thanks).
> Having looked at many campsites, have decided on Turiscampo, Lagos for about one month to start with. Views and comments on this site please.
> 
> ...


We spent a few weeks there in April/May 2008. We liked both the camp-site and the general area.

It is within 10 mins walk of Praia De Luz (where Maddie disappeared). Praia De Luz is quiet. Lagos nearby has a bit more bustle. You can cycle in to Lagos or take the bus from outside the campsite gate.

We liked it and the people running the site were very nice. We used camping cheques to pay and can't remember exactly how much per week but my general memory is that it was very reasonable.


----------

